# morgen erst Java Arbeit - 2-3 einfache Fragen :D



## Albatros (6. Dez 2006)

Hallo, wenn Ihr so freundlich wärt?! :


1.
Algorithmusentwurf:

Entwickle einen Algorithmuss ungerade_summe, der die Summe aufeinander folgender, ungerade natürlicher Zahlen berechnet (Nassi Shneidermann-Diagramme).

2. hat jemand nen hilfreichen link, wo ich lesen kann, was bei einem Java Code in der einzelnen Befehlzeile passiert, so ala. "Rechnung der Schleife"

Danke!
MFG


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2006)

1.
5+7=12?
was ist da der Algorithmus?

2.
welche Befehlszeile, alle aus dem Java-Befehlssatz?
wie genau willst du das wissen?
was da in Java-Bytecode passiert? in Assembler/ im Prozessor xy?


----------



## Albatros (6. Dez 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.
> 5+7=12?
> was ist da der Algorithmus?



Also man muss es mit den Shneidermann Diagrammen machen, in dem fall wäre wohl eine Anweisung geiegnet, wo alles nacheinander durchgefährt wird?! Also sowas?: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/1/1e/LineareAnw.png
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nassi-Shneidermann-Diagramm

In diesen Kästchen müsste dann mehr oder weniger der Code stehen, ich verstehe das halt noch nicht wirklich.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2.
> welche Befehlszeile, alle aus dem Java-Befehlssatz?
> wie genau willst du das wissen?
> was da in Java-Bytecode passiert? in Assembler/ im Prozessor xy?



wenn da von mir aus steht:

"int potenzwert" (jetzt ma nur als beispiel) - was man dann da schreíben muss, um es in einem kurzen Satz zu erläutern was da abläuft, in dem fall versteh ich es grade noch , da wäre es: Setzen der Werte von Variablen

MFG


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2006)

1.
ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass du dir erstmal überlegen solltest,
was der Algorithmus macht, hat der z.B. Eingabewerte?

einfach nur 5+7=12 zu rechnen würde ich nicht einen Algorithmus nennen, 
schon gar nicht einen Algorithmus, den man 'entwickeln' muss

2.
'int potenzwert' ist nun schon dein zweites Beispiel nach 'Rechnung der Schleife'

es bleibt bei der Frage: was bezweckst du damit und worauf beziehst du dich?
auf ALLE Befehle die es in Java gibt? 
was genau ist da die geforderte Erklärung?

wenn du einfach nur wissen willst, wozu man Java einsetzt:
dafür wurden die Java-Lehrbücher erfunden 

wenn du bis morgen noch x konkrete Fragen hast,
dann stelle sie,
aber von alleine kommt doch niemand auf die Idee, mal eben 'double a' zu erklären

edit: ach ne du suchst ja einen Link, hmm schwierig, hab leider keinen,
nur allgemein ein Lehrbuch:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/

da gibts immerhin einen Index


----------



## Albatros (6. Dez 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.
> ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass du dir erstmal überlegen solltest,
> was der Algorithmus macht, hat der z.B. Eingabewerte?
> 
> ...



zu 1. 

schon klar, ich habe auch nur eine AUfgabenstellung bekommen, die so höchstwahrscheinlich abgefragt wird, und mehr weiss ich auch nicht.
Es ird wohl ein stupides addieren von ungeraden natürlichen zahlen sein, im ersten Abschnitt eben 1+3 dann 4+5 dann 5+7 dann 7+9 dann 9+11 usw.

Welches Shneidermann Modell ich dazu nehmen muss, da bin ich mir beim linearen ja schon recht sicher, nur wie ich den Rotz da am besten in Codeform reinschreibe weiss ich nicht.

zu 2. hast recht, ist wohl ne unsinnige Frage, ich schau ma in dem Index unter deinem Link.

was anders:

Was kann man bei einem Array alles simples berechnen außer den mittelwert?

Danke!
MFG


----------



## Albatros (7. Dez 2006)

So, dank intensivem spicken war die Arbeit zu bewältigen 

trotzdem danke...


----------



## DaKo (7. Dez 2006)

```
if (Lerneffekt == null )
   print (":autsch:");
```

:autsch:


----------

